# Halloween Candy Chute



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Saw this posted on Facebook and figured it might inspire others who are looking for a way to pass out candy in a socially-distanced but spookily fun way this Halloween:jol: I think kids would get a kick out of something like this regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a 2nd story balcony I could stand on and shoot candy down a tube from there...and then watch it fly half way across the street...oops...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Get video when you do that:googly:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Wyatt, please post a video! That would be hilarious. Ok it would be until someone is knocked unconscious I guess.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's another, simpler version:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I saw the first on on FB as well. To me it doesn't look like the pipe isn't angled well enough to allow for candy to slide all the way down. It looks cool though.


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> I saw the first on on FB as well. To me it doesn't look like the pipe isn't angled well enough to allow for candy to slide all the way down. It looks cool though.


Working on the same similar setup right now. 
Individual pieces of candy (with a little helpful momentum) will make it down a six foot pvc at about that angle.

We're doing candy bags and 4" pvc, and even with full size candy there's no way. It needs to be significantly steeper. Porch railing pitch works without any issues, but that isn't ideal for our yard.

I'm still messing with the pitch setup, but it'll eventually work with the bags.

It just wouldn't be Halloween without at least one project to finish up.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe an emergency ramrod will need to be at hand to push candy through if it gets stuck.


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Spooky1 said:


> Maybe an emergency ramrod will need to be at hand to push candy through if it gets stuck.


Agreed.

And I know a quick shot from the air compressor will send it absolutely flying out. Fun for me, but not too practical.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

...........soooooooooooo launching candy at them from the porch, using a slingshot isn't such a good idea after all????? lol


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

My HOA said I could NOT use a catapult....Well, that's no fun...


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Wyatt Furr what are you going to do then?
HOA takes out all the fun in Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wyatt Furr said:


> My HOA said I could NOT use a catapult....Well, that's no fun...


Bummer, because all you'd have to do is scale up this model and you'd be set to go:






:googly:


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wyatt Furr said:


> My HOA said I could NOT use a catapult....Well, that's no fun...


Posibly search 'trebuchet' ... technically it's not a catapult!


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

corey872 said:


> Posibly search 'trebuchet' ... technically it's not a catapult!


Touché sir.

Well played.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And if you don't care for a chute, trebuchet, or catapult, try a zipline.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Typical HOA, taking all the fun out of pretty much everything! Love the zip line dude! Somebody will be popular this year with beer and have a line around the block next year!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Daphne said:


> Typical HOA, taking all the fun out of pretty much everything! Love the zip line dude! Somebody will be popular this year with beer and have a line around the block next year!


And I am the Vice President of our HOA...So I HAVE to set an example....


----------



## rbrittigan (Sep 8, 2008)

Uh -oh... Scrambles to go get Axworthy kit from past years, figuring out a drop rig...


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Tokwik said:


> Agreed.
> 
> And I know a quick shot from the air compressor will send it absolutely flying out. Fun for me, but not too practical.


I'm planning on using a battery powered leaf blower


----------

